# how can i format and reinstall my pc tablet



## navdipsandhu

My tablet is keep showing Me a message to force close an android os application or retry . doesn't matter if i close it or retry it. it is keep coming back . i can't even type anything in Google coz the message comes back. can any body help me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Why dont you uninstall/remove that application and redownload it.


----------



## lystra

My tablet is android powered but I can't access or download anything from android what can I do


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Check this link out below:

How to download or remove apps - Android Market Help


----------



## Coolfreak

Sounds like the actual Android system is crashing, not a specific app. I need the make and model of your tablet to help you further.


----------



## kuriyen

I have a TOPioo TPAD 701 armed with an A8 processor, 512 MB ram and 8GB internal memory, loaded with android. All I can do is boot the tablet and then switch off. Beyond that there is nothing I can do. Error message says trouble loading widgets. I call myself computer illiterate but I know some basic stuff. I wish to format and reload only the software I need. I can do it only with professional help.

Anyone out there who can help?


----------



## aureatron

If you are able access settings menu, then I would suggest for a reset

Settings > Backup & Reset > Factory data reset


----------



## kingkong21k

How to install java in tablet PC (android)


----------

